# Happy St. Patrick's Day from The Bell Tree!



## Chris (Mar 17, 2021)

March 17th marks the anniversary of the death of the patron saint of Ireland. In March 2016, we commemorated St. Patrick's Day with the release of the *Spring Shamrock* collectible. Three years later, in March 2019, we released the rare* Kaleidoclover* collectible as part of St. Patrick's Bell Boom Week. This year we are bringing back both of these collectibles in our 2021 St. Patrick's Day Raffle!




 


To win one of these collectibles all you need to do is claim your *free raffle ticket* from the *shop* by *11pm EST* on *Friday, March 19th 2021*. On Saturday we will randomly draw *ten winners *for the Spring Shamrock collectible and *five winners* for the Kaleidoclover collectible. Good luck!


----------



## oak (Mar 17, 2021)

Well this is a nice little surprise! Good luck everyone.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 17, 2021)

Ooh, i’m excited, I just purchased a ticket! That kaleidoclover is so c u t e ;w;


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

_And I was just thinking about how surprised I was that staff hadn’t thrown anything together for St Patrick’s this morning_. Thought you guys were finally taking a bit of a break, spoke too soon haha. ^^

Thanks for throwing this raffle, and best of luck to everyone entering!


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2021)

ah, what a lovely surprise!! thank you for doing this and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

I forgot this holiday existed. I don't celebrate it or understand it so


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

cool this looks fun. Just bought a ticket. I don't celebrate it, but those items look cool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 17, 2021)

tysm for this! it was a cute little surprise while browsing the forums. the clovers are so cute


----------



## deana (Mar 17, 2021)

I love any excuse for a raffle 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Sarah3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Good luck everyone! May St. Patrick bring you a collectible!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

sarah123351 said:


> Good luck everyone! May St. Patrick bring you a collectible!


Wait, you can display the raffle ticket? Cool


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _And I was just thinking about how surprised I was that staff hadn’t thrown anything together for St Patrick’s this morning_. Thought you guys were finally taking a bit of a break, spoke too soon haha. ^^
> 
> Thanks for throwing this raffle, and best of luck to everyone entering!


What's a break? Can I get it for the same price as a St Patrick's Day raffle ticket? 



deanapants said:


> I love any excuse for a raffle


We do too! 



Koopadude100 said:


> Wait, you can display the raffle ticket? Cool


Yes! You will be able to temporarily display the pretty green raffle ticket in your line-up until Saturday.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

xara said:


> ah, what a lovely surprise!! thank you for doing this and good luck to everyone! ☘
> 
> View attachment 361919​


omg PWEASE 

Thank you so much for letting my eyeballs gaze upon this cute little baby! @xara 

*~Best of luck, everyone!~*​


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

yay tysm for the raffle! the kaleidoclover is a super pretty collectible


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 17, 2021)

vris is back at it again, do you ever take a break? 

tysm for this wonderful surprise, it’s great to celebrate st. patrick’s day with a fun lil raffle, good luck to everyone and happy st. patrick’s day to the whole tbt community!


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 17, 2021)

I would love a kaleidoclover!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 17, 2021)

Isn’t st Patrick day the day where you kiss someone wearing green?


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh my, y’all just don’t stop working, do you?  Looking forward to the raffle. Thank you, and good luck everyone!


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

2-D said:


> Isn’t st Patrick day the day where you kiss someone wearing green?



It’s the day you’d get punched for not wearing green.


----------



## Holla (Mar 17, 2021)

I never had any luck trying to get a Kaleidoclover back in 2019 so here’s hoping the luck of the Irish is with me this year.


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patrick’s Day to everyone!  I love the idea of this raffle and just claimed myself a ticket.  Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!






(not my art)


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2021)

2-D said:


> Isn’t st Patrick day the day where you kiss someone wearing green?


There is indeed a kissing tradition associated with St. Patrick's Day! It is thought to be good luck if you kiss an Irish person. I just asked my Irish partner if this is true and they laughed and said "apparently" - so maybe take that with a grain of salt.

For a little bit of history, Saint Patrick is credited as the person who introduced Christianity to Ireland. He is said to have used a three-leafed shamrock as a metaphor for the Holy Trinity: the unity of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit as one God.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> There is indeed a kissing tradition associated with St. Patrick's Day! It is thought to be good luck if you kiss an Irish person. I just asked my Irish partner if this is true and they laughed and said "apparently" - so maybe take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> For a little bit of history, Saint Patrick is credited as the person who introduced Christianity to Ireland. He is said to have used a three-leafed shamrock as a metaphor for the Holy Trinity: the unity of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit as one God.


Huh, i thought it was you get pinched for not wearing green...
Wait, I'm not wearing green


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Happy St. Patrick’s Day to everyone!  I love the idea of this raffle and just claimed myself a ticket.  Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This art is just too perfect!  Izuku Midoriya & Tsuyu Asui: partners in *GREEN! *Love it!~


----------



## Antonio (Mar 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> There is indeed a kissing tradition associated with St. Patrick's Day! It is thought to be good luck if you kiss an Irish person. I just asked my Irish partner if this is true and they laughed and said "apparently" - so maybe take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> For a little bit of history, Saint Patrick is credited as the person who introduced Christianity to Ireland. He is said to have used a three-leafed shamrock as a metaphor for the Holy Trinity: the unity of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit as one God.


I said that as a joke but the fact that it is true makes my day.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for the raffle! Time to make a green theme.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!  The 1st/2nd graders I work with were so excited to talk about what prizes the "leprechaun" left them this morning.  I remember building a leprechaun trap with my mom every year when I was young.  We never managed to catch anything though!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2021)

omg good luck everyone and happy st patricks day!


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!  The 1st/2nd graders I work with were so excited to talk about what prizes the "leprechaun" left them this morning.  I remember building a leprechaun trap with my mom every year when I was young.  We never managed to catch anything though!



My step-sister was talking about this with me and my dad this morning, none of us have ever heard of this leprechaun tradition which left my niece a little dishearten that the leprechaun didn't leave anything for her on the floor. Her mom quickly left some coins afterwards near her toys and gave the excuse that they seemed to have been playing with them haha.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 17, 2021)

oh, this is nice

good luck, ya'll


----------



## Antonio (Mar 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Let's not forget the St Patrick's Day Anthem, it's perfect to hype your friends up for the raffle.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patrick’s day, and to all the people who have entered, may you have leprechaun’s luck!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

For today I'm green


----------



## ``` (Mar 17, 2021)

Best of luck to all with the raffle and Happy St. Patrick's Day! ☘


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 17, 2021)

I send everyone the luck of my Irish nana  Thanks staff amazing as always and Happy St Patrick’s Day


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 17, 2021)

Hoping for a kaleidoclover since it would match my Pietro avatars. ​


----------



## Velo (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St Patricks Day everyone!! I love the food and drinks associated with this holiday haha.
Thanks so much for the raffle, good luck y'all!


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2021)

How sweet! Thank you, Staff!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy Saint-Patrick’s Day!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you staff for another chance to get more collectibles! Here's hoping I can get something!


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hope everyone enjoyed their day!

Thanks for hosting this and good luck to everyone! I'm half-Irish so does that mean I only have half a chance? LOL.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

Merry clover day. Hope everyone has had a good st. patties day :>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 17, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Merry clover day. Hope everyone has had a good st. patties day :>


well now I want a burger lmao


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> well now I want a burger lmao


I work at a 5 guys, no burgers for me. (I know off topic :> ) 

Also, good luck to everyone on the clover raffle! Tbh though I would rather just keep the ticket visible than have a clover o-o


----------



## Vsmith (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!! 
Good luck to everyone in the raffle!! I'm so happy there is a raffle!


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patrick's Day and good luck everyone! ☘


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 17, 2021)

Good luck to all! <3


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 17, 2021)

This is very nice, the ticket is honestly pretty in and of itself.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2021)

happy St. Patrick's Day, animal crossers!

may your shovels never break when Gulliver's about,
and may Redd bring you real art the rest of your days...

☘​


----------



## Pondo (Mar 18, 2021)

Hooray, can’t wait to forget that the event is happening


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for hosting this raffle and giving us an opportunity to win collectibles! Best of luck to all.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you for the raffle! Good luck to all!


----------



## th8827 (Mar 18, 2021)

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2021)

BalloonFight said:


> Thanks for hosting this raffle and giving us an opportunity to win collectibles! Best of luck to all.


That lineup!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2021)

Our fifteen lucky winners will be announced today! Are you hoping for a Spring Shamrock or a Kaleidoclover?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm really hoping for a kaleidoclover, I don't have one for my collection!


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 20, 2021)

I would be happy with either, but a kaleidclover would go really nicely with my collectibles. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 20, 2021)

Oop I missed it, but it is ok my luck is always zero ahaha. Well good luck to everyone!


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2021)

either would be _amazing_ but since i don’t have one for my collection yet, i’m hoping for a spring shamrock!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 20, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Our fifteen lucky winners will be announced today! Are you hoping for a Spring Shamrock or a Kaleidoclover?


the one that nets me more egg funds, I'll fully admit

so kaleidoclover


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 20, 2021)

I’m also hoping for a Kaleidoclover!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 20, 2021)

Both look cool to me, but I'm hoping for a shamrock
Edit: thanks, @N e s s  for the shamrock!


----------



## jadetine (Mar 20, 2021)

Kaleido !


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 20, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Our fifteen lucky winners will be announced today! Are you hoping for a Spring Shamrock or a Kaleidoclover?


I'm hoping for a kleidoclover! 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021



LambdaDelta said:


> the one that nets me more egg funds, I'll fully admit
> 
> so kaleidoclover


This. This is truth.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 20, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Our fifteen lucky winners will be announced today! Are you hoping for a Spring Shamrock or a Kaleidoclover?


Gib rainbow plz


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 20, 2021)

I would be happy with either!
Spring Shamrock to keep and Kaleidoclover to sell for feather/egg funds. ☘


----------



## Antonio (Mar 20, 2021)

I would be happy with just winning something for once


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 20, 2021)

I would be happy with either one, as I don’t have either of those two collectibles.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 20, 2021)

The spring shamrock to gift and the Kaleidocloverto sell


----------



## Fye (Mar 20, 2021)

Spring shamrock would be nice ☘ you can never have too many planty collectibles


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 20, 2021)

I’d love a kaleidoclover but just winning the regular shamrock would be cool too. I remember looking through kaleidoscopes as a kid and the kaleidoclover looks so cool!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 20, 2021)

I would love to win either, honestly! I mean I _do _love the kaleidoclover slightly more just because of the rainbow background but both collectibles are so pretty and would be lovely for spring


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 20, 2021)

got my fingers crossed for the kaleidoclover!


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 20, 2021)

ill be happy with either :3 theyre both really cute


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 20, 2021)

I would be happy with either tbh. Didn't realize after coming back collectibles were a thing


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

Would be happy with either one to be honest.  Though obviously getting the Kaleidoclover would be like striking gold.


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 20, 2021)

either or would be lovely, they’re both such beautiful collectibles! good luck to everyone


----------



## Vsmith (Mar 20, 2021)

I would be happy with either one but I guess if I had a choice I would chose the spring clover.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 20, 2021)

Honestly, either would be pretty cool since I've never gotten either of them


----------

